# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Crystal Sealant



## fozzy

*DW Review- 'Wowo's Crystal Sealant'*










So first up another huge thanks to Fraser at Wowo's for sending out the selection of products to review

Still very fresh to the market Wowo's have an entire range of products to choose from to suit every part of your detailing regime. These are all made from Frasers own recipes and manufactured in Wowo's Scottish factory. For further info check out the brand at www.wowos.co.uk

After testing out the interior detailing range in an earlier review Wowo's Crystal Sealant was the one I was looking forward to reviewing the most for no other reason than the Baby Bimmer is white, and we all know what a pain to keep glossy that is.









https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-crystal-sealant/

So lets get started.

*The Product:*

I think enough has been said already about the quality of packaging from Wowo's and the excellently designed marketing but every time I open the box of products from Wowo's it makes me smile.



















Crystal Sealant stays with the same format of a high quality 500ml PET bottle and label to match the rest of the Wowo's range, the label is off white to match the liquid contained inside which looks like a sort of 70/30 mix of milk and water(thats a bad explanation but you get the gist) with a set of clear instructions on the back of the label.









The sealant falls into 'Wowo's 'Category 3 Protection' and has no recognisable scent that I could pick up on.
The spray head on all the Wowo's products is a very fine mist which makes getting the right amount of product during application a breeze.


*Wowo's say:*

What kind of see-through magic is this? This is Wowo's Crystal Sealant that's what. This is a long lasting technologically advanced sealant which can be applied over or under a wax to create a long lasting seal and gloss.*Using the latest German and Swiss nanotechnology we have developed a superior sealant giving your paint the protection it deserves. Fully compatible with all other Wowo's Stage 3 products, you can combine waxes or detailers over or under this sealant. Magic!

*The Method:*

The 1 Series was the obvious choice for this one as I'm continually searching for gloss perfection on the white BMW paint so I cheated a little because I couldn't wait for the full application to test it out so the bonnet has been wearing a coat of this for around 3 weeks.

The car was washed using the usual 2BM and hadn't been cleaned since the test panel of the 'Crystal Sealant' a little over 3 weeks ago. Normally I wouldn't mention the end results at this stage but the water repellency of this stuff is incredible and after a quick blast of snow foam the bonnet was gleaming! The rest of the car was given some wash mitt love and then dried with the trusty Nilfisk Wet & Dry and a towel to ensure no water was around to spoil the application process.


*Application*
The application instructions were clear enough, a couple of sprays on a foam applicator and wipe on, After speaking to Fraser about 'Crystal Sealant' I was informed that small sections were the way to go and under 'No Circumstances' let the product dry (scary).
I began by applying to the roof in sections around 12in square.








The product is extremely watery so you need to be careful not to add to much product to the applicator. As the car wasn't wearing any protection (except the bonnet  ) It kept making a squeaky clean noise from the applicator.
The product was wiped on in a in a criss cross pattern to ensure all the panels would have even coverage.









A little to much product here but how else am i going to show you 

No sooner was the section covered it was time for the buffing cloth, after applying to the bonnet it became pretty obvious that a couple were needed, one to initially wipe the product and a second just for buffing.










At this stage I started to get a sweat on, the removal is not easy, in fact it's hard work, bloody hard work. It's a strange one really as the product seemed to continue to haze slightly in places throughout the process of drying, at first I was running around the car like a loon removing every bit I could see, but I stopped doubting my sanity as I knew these areas had already had the product removed. Sure enough within an hour or so the hazing had vanished leaving a superb gloss finish.




















*Price:*
£15.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here:https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-crystal-sealant/

So just under £16 for a Nano sealant and there's 500ml of it. :doublesho

*Would I use it again?:*

With durability expectation measured in double figure months not weeks it will be a while but yes.

*Conclusion:*

So this is a weird one to review. I would say in it's current guise this is not a product for the newbie detailer, the application technique is similar to a other nano coatings and the instructions need to be followed to the letter to get the very best from it and the buffing left me with arms like Schwarzenegger at the end of the process . However, and it's a massive however, this is without a doubt the best finish on my white BMW paint I have seen from a spray on sealant.










The morning after this was first applied on the bonnet I was met with insane beading, so if it rains lol when it rains! again I'll get a pic added to the review.
It actually looks like its wearing a glass coat that wasn't there before. The black plastics (of which there isn't much on the Beemer) gave the same result with a glass like coating. As said earlier once applied the coating seems to hates water of any kind and gives it a great self cleaning ability. 
Just be careful as I've found myself watching the water behaviour on the bonnet when driving in the rain on more than one occasion! (note to self concentrate on the road ahead).


*Thanks for reading* :thumb:

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Bigpikle

Looks good - did you ever find out how long this actually lasted on the car?


----------



## Brian1612

It's past the 2 month mark on my alloys Bigpikle and still going strong.


----------



## Brian1612

I got to 7 1/2 months or 30 weeks with Crystal Sealant still protecting my alloys. I do 300 miles per week so bloody impressive stuff. I estimate 8-10 months is about right for a single application.


----------

